# Pancreatitis - CHLOE BACK IN HOSPITAL!!!



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Well I guess if it's not one thing, it's something else.














*



*I thought Chloe was doing so well. But today she was 'restless' and kept wanting to go out potty (poo) and when she went it was a little runny and yellow.*



*She would then come indoors and go and 'hide' under the bed.*



*I rang the vet at 2pm and told her what was happening and she said that it was Pancreatitis. *



*She told me NOT to feed Chloe for 24 hours and then to feed only a bland diet.*



*What I would like to know, is there anyone here at SM who has a malt that has pancreatitis? and if so what do you cook for them??*



*I usually cook chicken breast and boiled rice. Sometimes she has pasta. Veggies and some kibble.*



*(Not all together!! lol)*



*Can anyone tell me what NOT to feed and WHAT I can feed her??














*



*Poor little sausage. I havent even addressed the Cushing's problem yet. And now we have this.














*



*Any advice would be appreciated please.*



*Oh yeah, Fay said, that if I feed her 'fatty' foods, Chloe would die!!!! (Her words!)





















*



*Hugs and tail wags*



*Dede and the little sausage from down under*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh No! Dede.. poor little Chloe! 
wasn't this a problem when she was in the hospital? I recall being concerned the vet not giving IV fluids...though I know she come home shortly after. 
We've had several pooches on the diabetes board having had bouts with pancreatitis... almost always the treatment is restricting food and doing IV fluid therapy. Praying little Chloe gets better soon... but really feel that fluid is important to do that. You don't want dehydration.

Here is some basic info on pancreatitis from Drs Fosters Smith site.:
The goal of treatment is to rest the pancreas, provide supportive care and control complications. Treatment always begins with a withholding of food, water, and oral medications for at least 24 hours. The lack of oral intake stops the stimulation of the pancreas to produce digestive enzymes. Depending upon the animal's response, food intake can be started again after a few days. The dog is generally fed small meals of a bland, easily digestible, low-fat food. Over the course of a week or more, the size of meals and quantity of food fed are increased. The dog may need to stay on the special diet for life, or it may be possible to gradually reintroduce the former diet.

The second major component of treatment is fluid therapy. Dehydration and electrolyte imbalances are common in dogs with acute pancreatitis, and water intake is often restricted so fluid therapy is usually needed. Fluids are either given subcutaneously or intravenous.

Dogs who are experiencing severe pain can be treated with pain relievers such as meperidine or butorphanol. Antibiotics are often administered prophylactically to protect against infection.

If the pancreatitis was caused by a medication, the medication should be stopped. If it was caused by a toxin, infection, or other condition, appropriate therapy for the underlying condition should be started.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Fasting, except provide fluids to keep electrolytes balanced. Whenever this has happened (and it happens fairly easily in my experience) I offer Pedialyte (baby water for diarrhea) in a dropper carefully in the side of the mouth (in the pouch), let her swallow so she doesn't inhale fluid, or, an ice cube to lick once an hour.

In my home, any time my kids get something that isn't in their normal diet of meals/treats, they will get a minor flareup. Once or twice, escalating to serious requiring IV fluids.

Do as the doctor said--don't feed her. Let the pancreas rest and then begin with frequent small (very small) meals of something bland (I usually use strained baby meat lamb with extremely over-cooked mushy rice).

Feel well Chloe.

PS: If it continues beyond 24 hours however, we go directly to the doctor's office.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Does anyone know if Cushings dogs are more prone to pancreatitis like diabetic dogs are?

Dede, the most important thing now to that Chloe's little tummy rest and she get no food, only IV fluids. In the future, you will have to avoid foods that trigger pancreatitis like pork products (sausage, bacon, etc.) and other rich, high fat foods. It's best to resist "sharing" your food and avoiding table scraps altogether.

Since pancreatitis is an inflamation of the intestines, I'm sure this is related to the bag swallowing. 

Lady is prone tp mild bouts of pancreatitis and I keep Pedialite on hand like NYC does. At the first sign of a tummy upset, I rest her tummy for 12 hours, but give Pedialite with an infant eyedropper or large syringe to avoid dehydration. After twelve hours, I very gradually offer food again, starting with a small spoonful of baby food meat and graduating to boiled chicken breast and rice if the baby food agrees with her.

This is agreat article to download and keep a copy of in your pet first aid kit, along with a bottle of Pedialite and a large syringe or eyedropper. Safety 1st makes a nice one you can find in the infant section of your Walmart or Target store.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...p;articleid=335


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I know nothing about the pancreatitis, but it sounds like the info you have gotten is sound and consistent advice. Good luck and hugs to poor Chloe and you...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't have any info to offer...just my wishes that little Miss Chloe the sausage feels better real soon!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Does anyone know if Cushings dogs are more prone to pancreatitis as diabetic dogs are?[/B]


yes it is but also just the irritation she had to her intestine was enough to be hard on the poor girl. i would still worry about other things besides just pancreatitis...is she running a fever dede?


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=320909
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Jaimie, Chloe is not running a fever. Her nose is warm but they say that doesnt mean anything?? She has been sleeping most of the evening.*



*It is 1130pm so I guess I will take her off to bed in a short while.*



*I will ring the vet in the morning and see what she has to say. I looked up on the internet and like everyone here says, stay off the food and water but to have IV fluids. Well obviously I cant do that but she has been having little drinks of water. Again I will bring it up with Fay in the morning.*



*I just hope that she will get over this. *



*She doesnt have 'table scraps etc' - I usually cook her dinner etc. Well maybe sometimes she gets a small titbit but never a lot. She does give you the 'look' as if to say - mommy never ever feeds me' LOL LOL*



*I will update tomorrow after I ring the vet.*



*Thank you all for the information. I have printed it out and will read it thoroughly. Some of you mention " Pedialite" we dont have this here in Australia. I wonder what is the equivalent???*



*We have gastrolyte - I wonder if this is the same thing??? Ours you mix with water and administer. It's a powder you add to water. It's used for severe cases of diarrhea/dehydration. There are instructions for children and adults.*



*What strength do you use for dogs???*




*Hugs and tail wags*



*Dede and the little sausage from down under*


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I don't have any advice, but wanted to say that I hope Chloe is feeling better soon! She sure does know how to keep mommy on her toes!


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

I just wanted to send prayers and hugs Chloe's way.







Get well soon little sausage!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Dede, I'm sorry







Chloe is having yet another health problem. I have a friend who's Pom got seriously ill with Pancreatitis. She's been banned from all human food,even chicken breast meat & rice. The little Pom is 11 yrs old now & doing well. Poor Chloe, I'm keeping her in my prayers still & hope she gets better soon.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Dede -- I don't have any experience with this -- but it sure sounds like you're doing your homework, are getting good info from knowledgeable people here and will have a good set of questions for Fay. 

I so so sorry that Chloe is still having issues from that durn bag! I guess we all thought this would be a long recovery, but I sure didn't think it would go from one thing to another.









You are a WONDERFUL caregiver and are doing all that you can for your Little Sausage. Support and prayers continue to be offered up, Dede.

[attachment=18412:attachment]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Dede - hugs and prayers to little Chloe. I sure hope she pulls out of this fast.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I wish I had words of wisdom, but I don't know anything on the subject







I sure hope that Chloe will get over this soon and begin her healing from all the other problems she has had....poor baby, she is such a good girl through all this, give her lots of hugs and kisses from me




























Hang in there Chloe and Dede


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Dede I don't know anything







looks like you got some good advice though. I can't wait until she is completely over this.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Hope Chloe is on the mend soon. I know nothing about it, but my vet's smallest has bouts of it from time to time. 
Aimee


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Drat! I thought, hoped, she was O.K.! Google Canine Pancreatitis--here's some of what I found.........More. It is not an intestinal inflammation, it is the pancreas. There is info on diagnosing as well as treatment.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

oh Dede - I know you're both worried and frustrated. Poor sweet Chloe. I hope she's not in pain. Do you know yet if she'll be going to the vet's tomorrow? Hugs to you and to Chloe!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Dede, I hope Chloe feels better soon!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Dede I don't know anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Dede,



Here is a google search which will give you some good info to read:



http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navc...ncreatitis+diet


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Drat! I thought, hoped, she was O.K.! Google Canine Pancreatitis--here's some of what I found.........More. It is not an intestinal inflammation, it is the pancreas. There is info on diagnosing as well as treatment.[/B]


It is actually both. It's an intestinal inflamation caused by the pancreas malfunctioning and "leaking" digestive enzymes into the surrounding tissues.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Dede I hope Chloe will be on the mend from this soon. Poor bubby.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well she could also be symptomatic from the intestinal closure site failure but i dont see how a diagnosis of this can be made just by phone..u cant diagnose either without blood work and other diagnostics


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> well she could also be symptomatic from the intestinal closure site failure but i dont see how a diagnosis of this can be made just by phone..u cant diagnose either without blood work and other diagnostics[/B]


 

*Well apparently after I had read and searched all the infor I was given, some of the symptoms are:*



*lack of appetite; a 'hunched up' posture; diarrhea and yellow, greasy stools and abdominal distention.*



*Well Chloe had all this.














*



*I took Chloe into to see Fay this morning and she told me that Chloe did have increased blood levels of the pancreatic enzymes. This was from her blood work when she was in hospital.*



*So I guess I can only go by what she tells me.????*



*She told me that Chloe must only have cooked chicken (no fat or skin) and rice FOREVER...














*



*She also said that Chloe must have NOTHING with a fatty content of more than 5%. So we have been through all her treats etc seeing what was what and throwing out stuff she cant have.







*



*Fay has given me some kibble that is specially formulated for dogs with an intolerance to fatty stuff so I guess I will have to introduce her to this.*



*She also told me that because of Chloe's age and with what she has been through - the plastic bag etc - she said that by feeding her fatty foods I could kill her.














- her words..not mine.*



*So I will do EXACTLY what she tells me and we will see if this works.??*



*Poor little sausage, I know she is not well and I just wish that I could take her pain/discomfort etc away from her and have it myself. I feel so helpless sometimes.














*



*I just love her to bits














*



*Thank you for all your kind wishes and prayers. She has been through so much in the last 6 months, I just pray that she will start recovering soon.*



*Hugs and tail wags*



*Dede and the little sausage from down under*


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

We hope Chloe feels better soon..we will keep you and chloe in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Dede and the little sausage

I am so so sorry that you are going though this...I myself had pancreatitius and it is not fun...I was on IV fluids only because they had to rest the pancreatis...mine was caused by gall stones which goes to the thought that it could be the trama Chloe had from the bag she ate. 

I will say Dede that when I had this it was painfull which could be why your little one is under the bed...I feel so very bad for her and my prayers are with you all.

As for feeding, others are correct it is about resting the pancreas...so only sips of water to keep her hydrated and then very little bits of food until she gets back to normal.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

OMG! I am so very sorry Dede. You, Derek and Chloe have been through so much. I do hope the new diet helps Chloe.








[attachment=18430:attachment]
Carla & Shotzi


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Uggggg! Poor Chloe.................glad you may finally have the answers to the questions. I sure hope little Miss Chloe is feeling better soon.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Thank you so much for the update Dede. Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

What a nightmare you have been through! Chloe is one tough girl! My thoughts and prayers have been coming your way during this ordeal.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Dede I am so sorry Chloe is not feeling well, I sure hope with diet and special care that you are giving she can pass this set back and get well soon








I will keep Chloe and both yourself and Derek in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

But, Dede, did Chloe receive any intravenous when she was seen today (your yesterday I guess)?



> well she could also be symptomatic from the intestinal closure site failure but i dont see how a diagnosis of this can be made just by phone..u cant diagnose either without blood work and other diagnostics[/B]


Jamie, I'm curious. How would a failure be determined? Do you do an ultrasound or does something show up in a blood test.

Seems to me Dede (not a doctor, just life experience with many dogs and cats over many years) that asking for a new blood test, even just a red and white blood count, might be warranted. I can't see how an old blood test can be of any use during an accute event such as she's experiencing now.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Dede I am so sorry you have got this set back now, I hope you will see chloe back to her usual self again soon.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry that Chloe is still experiencing pain all steming from that stupid plastic bag, it's so hard knowing you baby is hurting and there's nothing you can do to stop it right away... I hope this is the end of it and that she'll start to feel better finally - for good. My thoughts and prayers are with you Dede. 

Be strong, little sauage


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Dear Dede,

I also do not have any constructive advice but I do want to wish good luck with our Chloe. Here's hoping that she is feeling better fast!

Marie & (Chloe's) boys


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> But, Dede, did Chloe receive any intravenous when she was seen today (your yesterday I guess)?
> 
> QUOTE





> well she could also be symptomatic from the intestinal closure site failure but i dont see how a diagnosis of this can be made just by phone..u cant diagnose either without blood work and other diagnostics[/B]


Jamie, I'm curious. How would a failure be determined? Do you do an ultrasound or does something show up in a blood test.

Seems to me Dede (not a doctor, just life experience with many dogs and cats over many years) that asking for a new blood test, even just a red and white blood count, might be warranted. I can't see how an old blood test can be of any use during an accute event such as she's experiencing now.








[/B][/QUOTE] ultrasound, barium study would show it...but with her history of having some bbq, i think we may be ok in this area


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Dede -- I know you still have so much ahead of you in getting Chloe 100%. 

I'm sending you all the energy and support I can muster up and continuing to pray for Chloe's painfree recovery. 

I know this is going to be a lot of change for the Little Sausage. I think I'll not let Noelle having any Cheerios in a solidarity stand for Chloe!

Blessings, dear lady.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Special diets are harder on us than they are on our dogs, truly, seriously. I know restricting her foods is going to pain you more than it will pain Chloe.

It's so critical to her well-being you'll be ok with it in no time. You know, I have this little Yorkie here with multiple liver shunts (one was repaired) and he is thriving because of dietary maintenance (and medications of course). He eats prescription foods and a couple of other allowed items but very restricted meat protein and absolultely zero fat. He loves to eat! He eats his bland prescription foods with great zeal.

Make sure you only feed Chloe the white meat (less fatty) and no skin of course. It's going to be ok. You can do it.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Love & kisses to you & Chloe xxx

Get better real quick Chloe girl!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> But, Dede, did Chloe receive any intravenous when she was seen today (your yesterday I guess)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

The blood test that Chloe had was only a few days old so I guess that was what Fay was basing this on?? PLUS ......Chloe has Cushing's.....and she also had all the 'classic' symptoms of pancreatitis...













[/QUOTE] ultrasound, barium study would show it...but with her history of having some bbq, i think we may be ok in this area [/QUOTE]





*Yes I was feeding Chloe small amounts of chicken (no fat etc) and rice and I found out that hubby had given her some bbq sausage




























and this apparently flared up the pancreatitis!!!!*




















> Special diets are harder on us than they are on our dogs, truly, seriously. I know restricting her foods is going to pain you more than it will pain Chloe.
> 
> It's so critical to her well-being you'll be ok with it in no time. You know, I have this little Yorkie here with multiple liver shunts (one was repaired) and he is thriving because of dietary maintenance (and medications of course). He eats prescription foods and a couple of other allowed items but very restricted meat protein and absolultely zero fat. He loves to eat! He eats his bland prescription foods with great zeal.
> 
> Make sure you only feed Chloe the white meat (less fatty) and no skin of course. It's going to be ok. You can do it.


 

*I dont have a problem with home cooking for Chloe, I ve always home cooked. I have never ever given either Lady nor Chloe tin food. So I know I can do it. BUT I have put all my friends on notice....*



*DO NOT FEED CHLOE ANY SCRAPS OFF THE TABLE.*



*this is going to be very interesting if and when my father comes over to visit. He is terrible for feeding Chloe from the table. I am going to have to read him the riot act.*



*It is 10pm Friday evening and Chloe is looking much better. So hopefully, she will settle down.*



*She has lost 1.3lbs ...so Im not unhappy with that. Her tummy is not as distended as it has been.*



*Maybe next month I will address the Cushing's. *



*Thank you all for your words of comfort and support for Chloe once again.














*



*She is the luckiest little sausage on this earth. She has so many people pulling for her. You are all wonderful.*



*Hugs and tail wags*



*Dede and the little sausage from down under*



*~~mommy said Im not to bonk my bunny too much














i wik bonking him














- hee hee - Miss Chloe*


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Blessing to little Chloe









Cathy


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, sheesh! No bonking. No BBQ. What's a girl to do??

Just get well, little sausage, and you'll soon be doing tricks for mummy and all of the rest of us and we will, of course, be showering you with praise.

For now, we are showering you with love and support and just want you 100%.

You are dearly loved.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Dede,I'm so glad Chloe is feeling better.







I sure hope she continues to heal & is soon back to good health. If you're having problems with friends & family feeding her unhealthy human food,maybe you should start serving the boiled chicken breast & bland rice to them too.







You could put up some warning signs around the house for all to see as a reminder that it is dangerous to her health & well being.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You can do this, Dede. When Lady was diagnosed with diabetes, I couldn't imagine how this little girl who lives to eat would manage, but we have done just fine for more than five years now. I never took her treats away, but just substituted good healthy treats. Who knew this little girl would love frozen green beans?

As far as your husband or other family members go, you must tell them that giving Chloe table food can kill her. Period. All my friends and family now ask before giving Lady anything. I keep a bag of Charlee Bear treats around so anyone who feels the need to treat her can give her one of those - with my permission first, of course.

It's really not that difficult to live with a dog with a chronic illness and special dietary needs.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update Dede. I'm glad to hear that our girl seems to be doing better. Here's prayers and positive thoughts that she continues on the mend.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Dede, I'm so glad she is doing better!







But you must get the support of your husband (and your father when he comes). Maybe if your vet speaks with your husband and explains the dire consequences if Chloe gets food that is not good for her. Tell your husband that with each fatty food that he gives her he is literally making her sick. 

The only treats K & C get are a little bit of apple, banana, green beans or lettuce when I am fixing those things. Usually their "treat" is just some kibble and they go nuts over it. I just call it a "Treat" and make a big deal out of it and they will do anything to get some!

I hope Chloe continues to do well!!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

We love you Chloe and DeDe and we pray for you too








I know what you mean about friends and family feeding bad stuff to the fluffs, I have to hold Bella at family dinners and slap hands away, but whatever it takes you know? I just put Bella's chicken by my plate and tell them its that or nothing. They don't understand, but they listen after you get mean about it


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Glad to hear little Chloe is making progress. Thanks for taking the time to give us all an update!!


Big Hugs to the little sausage


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Dede, I continue to watch for good news about Chloe! Hang in there!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*OK I did a whole reply and it's just gone up in smoke!!!!




























*



*I have read the riot act and hopefully this will do the trick??*



*If family and friends dont watch out, they will no longer be welcomed. Simple as that..*



*I dont mind having to cook for Chloe and doing what is necessary to maintain her good health.*



*If I EVER see hubby giving her bbq food again...he's DEAD!!!! LOL LOL*



*She had some chicken and rice last night and again this morning - Im just giving her small amounts twice a day so that she doesnt 'pig out' at dinner time.*



*She seems a bit better today so Im happy about that.














*



*I will update as she gets better.*



*Thank you all for your kind words and prayers yet again. *



*This little baby must have soooo many guardian angels... thank you all














*





*Hugs and tail wags*



*Dede and the little sausage from down under*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Dede.. so happy to find our little girl is feeling better and better! God bless her ..she is one fiesty little girl!! Prayers continue till she is 100%!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Glad to hear the good update. Keep 'em coming. And you're right - you just have to put your foot down to your family and friends. Chloe's health is at stake~that should be enough for you to say to stop them from feeding her the bad food.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Dearest Chloe - Tchelsi and I are wishing you a quick and pain-free recovery - and no more incidents to cause you to hide under the bed! So glad to hear you're feeling better. You are so very cherished and loved.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

*Chloe,
Josie and I are still praying and sending all the positive thoughts we can that you will get better really fast!*
*You can bonk your bunny all you want when you're all the way better, until then, you gotta be careful!*

*Dede,
Hang in there, the little sausage will be back to bunny bonking in no time! You've kept such a positive spirit through everything! Just tell hubby and grandpa that you love the sausage more than you love them so if they want to stick around, they'd better behave!*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

keep it up Chloe. good girl


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Chloe we are glad you are starting to feel better


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Dede -- we were at the groomers today and they sell toys, etc. also. I was looking around at things and my husband looked at me like I was nutz for looking for more toys for Noelle. I said "It's not for Noelle" and he immediately said "Oh, is it for the Little Sausage?"









We continue to pray and hold the most positive thoughts for Chloe's full recovery.

Blessings.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

So happy to hear Chloe is feeling better. Keep it up Chloe, we love you.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm glad the little sausage is doing better. I'm sure Derek loves Chloe enough not to give her anymore BBQ food again. Especially now than he knows how sick it makes her. I know you'll do whatever it takes to get Chloe well again Dede. We all know how much you love her.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Well I guess I have to expect this.....





















Chloe didnt have a very good day today














*



*She started off ok but later in the morning she was 'off colour'.*



*Ive been doing ALL the right things. NO FAT whatsoever.......*



*Chloe has just had small amounts of boiled chicken and rice and some of the special kibble that the vet prescribed. But she went to poos and it was that runny version (I wont go into graphic details).*



*She ate her evening meal but declined the kibble. *



*She was VERY interested in what I was making for daddy (Tom Yum) but she didnt get a thing off us.*



*I guess it is going to take a while for 'things' to settle.*



*I just feel so bad for her. I know she is not well and I cant wave a magic wand and make it all go away





















*



*Anyway I just wanted to update all our wonderful friends here at SM. I know you all care for the little sausage.














*



*Please keep her in your prayers for a little longer ??*





*Hugs and tail wags*



*Dede and the little sausage who is not feeling too well tonight*


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Dear Dede, I'm still praying for precious little Chloe. Hang in there & keep the faith. Sometimes progress is slow but steady. Chloe has come a long way & been through a very rough time since the plastic bag incident. Stay strong.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

We are still keeping Chloe in our prayers.

Cathy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the update - wish it could have been better. Pool little Chloe







Please feel better soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Dede, thank you so much for the update. You and Chloe are in my thoughts so very often and I am so sorry that she had a bad day. I sure hope things start going better for her.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

gee, dede... i hope chloe gets better soon! poor girl.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Please give our baby an extra hug and kiss on the head. We love her sooo very much, and just want her to feel better. You have been through so very much with this little angel. Your love for her shines through each post. Thank you for keeping us updated. Prayers and good wishes continue to go up for this wee one and soon she will be much better and just driving you nuts....but in that Maltese way that we all enjoy so much. Be strong. We've got your back.

Samsonsmom

And I's gots yr front and sides! Wubs to my girlfrien Kowie! U gots to gets well. I'm missin' ya!

Sammie Up Over


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Dede, it really hasn't been that long since the plastic bag incident. Hopefully, her intestines are still irritated and senstive and things will calm down a bit in time.

Hugs to the little sausage!


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

I hope she is feeling better now. It is obvious that she is going to have a lot of ups and downs but I hope she experiences more of the up days soon. I know you are worried but things look so much brighter. Keep the faith!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I hope Chloe is feeling better by the time you get this. Intestinal surgery has got to be extremely hard to recover from. We are still praying for a complete recovery.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I guess it's not unusual for her to have good days and bad days - we all do when we're recovering from something. As long as the good outnumber the bad. And yes, the prayers are still coming your way, darling Chloe.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Awww Dede, I'm so sorry Chloe isn't doing well today. I agree with everyone that since she's still recovering it's probably to be expected for her to have good and bad days.








[attachment=18508:attachment]
Carla & Shotzi


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Thinking of you and Chloe, DeDe. I hope she will be 100% better soon.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)




----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Aww hang in ther Dede







give little Chloe a big hug for us, things will calm down soon


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Geeze, I've been gone for a few days, my internet service has been so messed up.














I have missed all this thread. I just finished reading it, Deedee I want you to know I am praying and praying. You are a wonderful mommy and I know that's why Miss Chloe is doing as well as she is. Please give sweet baby girl a big hug and kiss from me.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*2pm Monday..*



*Chloe is back in hospital



































*



*Please see my original post. *



*I dont know how to link to it sorry.*




























*Dede and the little sausage from down under*


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Darling I am thinking of you both. I am so sorry to hear that little sausage girl is not doing well again. We love you


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh Dede, I'm so so very sorry Chloe's back in the hospital. I will pray for her.
[attachment=18542:attachment]
*Here's the link. Scroll down to post#475*Dede's 1/22/07 Aussie date post

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Dede, I am so sorry that precious Chloe is having such a rough time with her health. I know how hard this is on you too. Please know that we are all praying for you and for Chloe.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> Drat! I thought, hoped, she was O.K.! Google Canine Pancreatitis--here's some of what I found.........More. It is not an intestinal inflammation, it is the pancreas. There is info on diagnosing as well as treatment.[/B]


Great article and yes it is of the Pancreas and not the intestines, there is a disease of the intestine but it is:

Intestinal Lymphangiectasia/Inflammatory Bowel Disease

Many diseases can occur in our precious Maltese, I sure hope all will be corrected for Chloe.

Nedra


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I know this is so emotionally draining.








It does take a while to recover from surgeries and I pray Chloe's will get better faster



































. I am so sorry and feel what pain this is. Please try to think Chloe is getting rest and I'm sure good care so maybe you shld take sometime and rest too. It sounds like if she was interested in the "other" dinner (Tom tum? sorry i can't look back) then she maybe be getting better!!!


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Dede, my internet hasn't been working right and I just saw this post. I am soooo sorry Chloe is back in the hospital. I'm praying she will be better soon and home with her mommy.
















Love,
Pam and Sassy


----------

